# which random orbit sander should I buy



## lovoy7381 (Sep 16, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new ROS and not sure which one..I would like one that isn't hard to handle. the one I have now tends to be all over the place if I dont grip it with both hands.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Rhonda,

I have the DeWalt and really like it. Not hard to control at all for me.


----------



## lovoy7381 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks Bob, which dewalt do you have?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

lovoy7381 said:


> thanks Bob, which dewalt do you have?


This one

Amazon.com: DEWALT D26451K 3 Amp 5-Inch Random Orbit Sander with Cloth Dust Bag: Home Improvement


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome,
The dewalt is nice. I purchased a Craftsman a few months ago. I hate dust, thats why I picked this one, it came a vac attachment. I have one of the Rigid vacs that turn on which I start the sander. I get very little dust. It also is VS which is nice.
Harry TX


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I really like my Rigid.


----------



## lovoy7381 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes.I have looked at those which model do you have?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

When I bought one, the deciding factor was which one on the shelf they had replacement pads for. I got a Skil Octo at Lowes. Not a bad little sander. Has a lot of different sized attachments.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

lovoy7381 said:


> Yes.I have looked at those which model do you have?


Who are you asking?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Rhonda,

I have an older (model 423) variable-speed Dewalt ROS and really like it. Those things *really* make the dust. The last year or so I've become very concious of the health impacts of breathing in fine sawdust particles so I purchased and have gone to wearing a good-quality respirator while sanding. Few things you can do will create so much ultra-fine sawdust.

I've been thinking about retiring it and replacing it with one which will let me attach my HEPA filter equipped shop vacuum. I recommend placing dust collection high on your selection criteria. All will come with some sort of dust-catcher which is a lot better than nothing but you really need more, unless you want to (trying to say this gently) deal with dirty kleenex the next day.


----------



## lovoy7381 (Sep 16, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Who are you asking?


Sorry I was asking which ridgid model they had


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockwell's new Vibra-free sander has counter rotating sanding pads. I tried one at the Woodworking show this past spring. You can also buy this sander wearing Craftsman colors. About twice the price of an economy ROS the Rockwell works great, has much better built in dust collection and is the model you want if vibration free is your goal.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the DeWalt D26453 Mine works great have had it about a year and a half. Bag really doesn't do that great a job with dust, but it's better than nothing, well almost better.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a sanding table I put on top of my RT to collect dust. Does a good job.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> I use a sanding table I put on top of my RT to collect dust. Does a good job.


Got the sanding table plans from Dan yesterday that will be the way I will go and sooner rather than later.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a sort of no-name ROS that came with a bag attachment. The bags on all ROS are notoriously useless. Better if you can attach it to a DC unit or a shop vac. Or build yourself a small downdraft sanding table that connects to your DC unit. Other then that my sander works very well.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here ya go Rhonda.
They make a 5", as well.

Rigid Model No. ZRR2611
4 Amp, 6" Random Orbit Sander
Speed: 4,000 - 10,000 OPM
Orbit Diameter: 1/4" and 1/8"


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I also have a Rigid ROS, but the 5" model. It got pretty good reviews a while back in the "bang for the buck" category.

RIDGID 5 In. Random Orbit Sander - R26001 at The Home Depot

Sometimes goes on sale for about $10 less.

Its DC bag is OK as those things go. I empty it frequently just to keep it as clean as possible (kinda hard in general with a ROS). If the bag is removed, the dust port can adapt to the 2-1/2" and the really skinny vac hoses too.

A downdraft table would really help but for the moment I'm using the bag and an overhead air cleaner. Oh, and more handplanes and scrapers which REALLY, REALLY cuts down on the sanding.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

rwyoung said:


> I also have a Rigid ROS, but the 5" model. It got pretty good reviews a while back in the "bang for the buck" category.
> 
> RIDGID 5 In. Random Orbit Sander - R26001 at The Home Depot
> 
> ...


Two thumbs up on the planes and scrapers Rob! :yes2:


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I had a ridgid 5 inch and that thing is hard on arthritis, way too much vibration, bought a Milwaukee and it is a sweet ride.


----------

